# General parrot and bird thread



## gecko_steve (May 14, 2008)

Thought id start a thread about birds. Alot of us seem to keep them so heres a place we can talk about them.

I have a cockatiel called Archie. Very tame loves to give kisses etc
will post some pics when he lets me.

Whats everyone else got, pics etc


----------



## klair328 (Nov 15, 2006)

iv got an african grey called baily who is a cheeky wee bugger but such a sook just loves to be cuddled n kissed... still steals food from my mouth... then trys to repay the favour by randomly regurgitationg back into my mouth.. i sussed wen shes gna do it now tho lol...
i got 3 budgies... sam n ella n joey lol
and a rock pebber parrot called rosa whos soo old she doesnt talk or anything tho


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

At our Sanctuary we have 2 Quakers, Sparky;green, Orville;blue. Noisiest birds ever if they arent screeching they are quacking:lol2: Also 2 Rosellas Rocky;crimson and Rosie; eastern? He is so naughty when you go in the aviary and divebombs and pulls hair. We also have 6 Cockateils and 8 budgies ish


----------



## gecko_steve (May 14, 2008)

I would love an african grey but all these horror stories I keep hearing of them gettin stressed and plucking if you dont spend enough time with them puts me off.


----------



## klair328 (Nov 15, 2006)

well shes over a year now and never had a problem so far. had her since she was 3 weeks old had o hand raise her which was good. she loveeesss watchin tv and comin out n sittin with you or winding the dogs up.. honestly never even plucked a feather from herself or anything.. really cute


----------



## gecko_steve (May 14, 2008)

My m8s mum has got one and it plucks lets it all grow back then plucks it again and she is there all the time and its not in its cage all the time. I suppose though its up to the individual birds personality.
Will get one, one day.


----------



## Shey (Mar 24, 2008)

We recently adopted an African Grey named Shakima she's a sweetie! we got her from a Kennel up North.. they were housing her in a small cockatiel cage with no perches or toys, her feet were covered in feces too. They told us we could have her so we adopted her and she's been doing very well ever since..









Earlier this year we adopted an Indian Ring Neck Parakeet named Huck. Her previous owners had to move so they gave her to us! She has a bit of an attitude but when we give her some of her fav foods she's our little buddy. She loves lasagna and blue berries! She was also feather plucking with her previous owners due to a dog constantly barking at her but they're growing in just fine.. 









Last year we adopted a cockatiel named Coco and a canary named Emma. Their previous owner had passed away due to old age, when we recieved the birds they were in horrible conditions. The poor women couldn't take car of her self let alone 2 birds . Emma passed away a few days after we had her, she was very sick and had kidney failure. Coco is doing great though! He cannot fly so he enjoys being outside on the warm sunny days 









A few years ago we adopted a cockatiel named Jerry from an older man who was moving into a nursing home. Jerry is a very friendly handsome guy who loves chips! He's been feather plucking ever since we had him we took him to a few different vets but they couldn't give us any answers. He recently became blind in both eyes, he's a very old guy who's full of life! 









:flrt:
Does anyone have any adoption stories they'd like to share !?


----------



## gecko_steve (May 14, 2008)

Thats great shey all very nice birds glad you rescued them.


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

Well I have a run of the mill male budgie named Kiki (we'll have him for four years this Christmas). Sadly, he's been recently diagnosed with intestinal cancer so may not even make it to his fourth birthday.


----------



## gecko_steve (May 14, 2008)

Sorry to hear that trillian love budgies so colourful and sweet. I had one called merlin who i sadly had to have put down, think he had a heart attack as he just sat on a perch and wouldnt stop shaking. Broke my heart, I had him for my 8th birthday and he only lasted a few months.


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

I have an African Grey called Monty.

He enjoys barking and whistling and goes bonkers when I watch other parrots on youtube.. Think he gets jealous lol.


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Here's a video of Monty.. 

YouTube - My African Grey Parrot Whistling

He is currently gong mental scaling the front of his cage and whistling VERY loudly and squawking like a chicken because he just heard himself on the video.


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

gecko_steve said:


> Sorry to hear that trillian love budgies so colourful and sweet.


Well he's doing ok for now. Still eating and singing his heart out - so hopefully he'll be around for a while longer...: victory:


----------



## bordercreek (Aug 22, 2008)

I have 2 greys, 1 quaker,1 senegal, breeding pair of Black headed caique and a breeding pair of congo greys. Jo Jo is older bird and came to us recently when is owner unfortunatley died and relatives were scared of him, he as settled a treat and is certainly one of the family, although at this present moment he is sulking because he has been naughty, I think as had alot of his own way! Bless


----------



## gecko_steve (May 14, 2008)

thats good to hear trillian.

Brat montys a great looking bird, just watched your youtube vid, had to turn it off tho as it was scaring the puppy :lol2:


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

Heres the story of my birdies,

I got my first bird on my fourth birthday off my Grandad, She was some sort of hybrid parakeet/rosella thing as i've have tried to find one like her and found it near impossible.
Her mom coulsn't feed the babies as she became very ill ad the top half of her beak fell off, so my grandad had to hand rear the babies and hand feed the mom.

I had Bella 14 years... But this year she escaped from her cage, my dog scared her out the back door and we could never find her.
There was similar incidents where she would go and sit on the fence in summer, but if we called her back in, she would come...

We still havent found her :\

About 6 years after getting Bella on my 4th birthday, we rescued Woody  The most amazing little grey cockatiel in the world!!!! (no doubt about it!)
The owners were keeping him in a tiny cage, filthy and rusty. He couldn't fly at all, and they said if we didn't have him they was going to set him free in the back garden.

We soon took him on and I spent hours each day with him, getting him to learn to fly and he became very tame and he was lovely!
When it came time to get back to school and stuff, we bought him a couple of friends, Jessie and Scooby (both cockatiels), Scooby died of old age we think (he just had an old look about him)

A few weeks later Woody became seriously ill, We took him to the vets and they told us he had psiticosis (sp?) He died a week later..

After having the three cockatiels for about a year or so, scooby and woody passed away and we was left with jessie (who had bonded alot with woody and was devastated about losing him)

We have had Jessie 7 years now, no idea of age, I love her evil little guts to bits :lol2: shes and aviary bird and has never taken well to being handled as she can bite through heavy duty gloves lol!!!!! I am hopefully going to BEG my mom for another bird for her at christmas as even though Bella hated Jessie, Jessie still liked Bella, and now shes gone, Jessie is pining for another birds company 

Sorry for that long post lol just needed to get all that out :\


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Brad, Jesse could well be carrying psittacosis if thats what Woody died of! Some parrots are just carriers of the disease, whilst other are badley affected by it & it eventually kills them. I would get Jesse tested for psittacosis if you want to get her a friend.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Brat, Monty is a Timneh Grey parrot, as opposed to a Grey parrot. Timneh Greys are the sub-species of the Grey parrot.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

At the moment I have:

Rosie, a Galah Cockatoo. I bought her from a breeder as a hand-reared youngster. She was quite nippy when I first got her but now she is a real daddy's girl. She is 5 years old.









Spike, a Black-Headed Caique. I bought him from a pet shop as a hand-reared youngster. He is the bossiest of all my parrots, but is the most handleable, as he will lie on his back in the palm of my hand. He is 4 years old.









Lola, a Blue-Fronted Amazon. I took her on from a friend who had become allergic to the feather dust Lola produced. Lola is a hand-reared DNA sexed Amazon. Lola & my friend (a female) were extremely bonded to one another. Lola wasn't too keen on men. She is absolutely fine with me now & has never bitten me. She is 4 years old.









Jaffa, a Sun Conure. I bought him from a pet shop as a hand-reared baby. He is the noisiest of all my parrots. He & Spike are very well bonded to each other, & they share a large cage. He will fly to my shoulder whenever he gets scared or is unsure of something. He is 2 years old.









Sunny & Beauty, Celestial Parrotlets. Sunny is an American Yellow male & Beauty is a blue female. They will hopefully start to breed soon.

I will be getting a pair of Cockatiels soon to breed.


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Brat, Monty is a Timneh Grey parrot, as opposed to a Grey parrot. Timneh Greys are the sub-species of the Grey parrot.


I know yeah.. Smaller than the Congo and lacks the red tail feathers.. Has dark burgundy ones instead.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Oh sorry, hope I didn't offend you hun!


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Lol not at all..

Trying to make my Monty feel inferior, damn you! :whistling2:


----------



## gecko_steve (May 14, 2008)

zoo man your birds are great always liked gallahs after seeing the one on neighbours. :lol2:

My Archie loves to have a cuddle he cuddled up on my chest yesterday just like you'd expect a dog to. I dont think people expect birds to be like that. All they see is parrots who talk not the intelligent, loving birds they are, not saying everyone is like that but people who just shove a bird in a cage and dont interact with it annoy me. 
My friend has 2 cockatiels one at her house and one at her nans. The one at her nans is in the kitchen, in a budgie cage with 2 perches and food and water bowl that is it. No cuttlefish or anything, really upsets me to see the poor thing, I have tried to tell her but her argument is shes had it for years so y change. The one at her house, was apparently really tame but became 'sick' and then wouldnt tolerate handling, Ive been going there for nearly 10 years and it has never been tame always shrieking at you if you go to touch it and biting. His cage aint much better, she had him in a round cage until I sold her my old cage, had to market it as gothic mind to get her to buy it. Its got a natural branch and 2 plastic perches of differing shapes to exercise the birds feet but thats it. No toys or cuttlefish.


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Doesn't Alf on Home and Away say "You great Gallah!" LOL


----------



## bordercreek (Aug 22, 2008)

gecko_steve said:


> people who just shove a bird in a cage and dont interact with it annoy me.


I quite agree, too many people, i think buy on a whim and once the novelty as worn off, its just a parrot in a cage.

I also love your galah, zoo man, always wanted one, must admit though I do love the caiques they are so comical and naughty, but cute with it.

Never had alot to do with Amazons, although I do like them, a friend had one and he was extremley loud to say the least :lol2: what is yours like
these are my pair of caiques


----------



## shrek090 (Jun 24, 2008)

i have got an african grey named george.


----------



## cgarratt (Mar 13, 2008)

I actually brought an alexandrine yesterday, hes 11 weeks old, jus gotta hand tame him now


----------



## leo19 (Mar 16, 2008)

well seen as it says bird on the end of the thread i have 6 chickens an one cock! i would love a caique or senegal tho...


----------



## gecko_steve (May 14, 2008)

yep all types of birds welcome.
I like zebra finches as well want a pair someday, 
the caiques are very nice bordercreek love thier white bibs look lovely.


----------



## bordercreek (Aug 22, 2008)

gecko_steve said:


> the caiques are very nice bordercreek love thier white bibs look lovely.


Thanks, I do like caiques, IMO they are one of the few parrots that if hand reared and brought up correctly, they will go to any memeber of the family and although they are not the best talkers, they do make up for it with their comical ways.


----------



## cooltom28 (Mar 9, 2006)

i keep a few but none as pets as well as been a parrot dealer/exporter my private collection consists of

4 hawk heads, normal ones not the brazillians a young pair an adult import cock and an unsexed ex pet

1 unsexed amazona bodini reserved with the breeder been parent reared so need a mate for it

maybe get a pair of scarlets or two later in the year

a new rule is my bird must be close rung, i dont want old improts anymore ok there is exceptions with the hawk head, but rung birds are much better you can trace them more easily, but i also want purple bellied parrots and blue cheek amazons but we will see,


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I agree Bordercreek, Caiques are truly amazing parrots. They do not become 'one-person birds' as some tend to do. 

Gorgeous Caiques you have there too.


----------



## bordercreek (Aug 22, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Gorgeous Caiques you have there too.


Oh thanks Zoo Man, I think there wonderful, I am on tender hooks at the moment, as they are sitting eggs now, if everything goes well, i will have my first babies, i have done a lot of hand rearing for breeders, who for one reason or another was unable to do it themselves. But these will be my first own babies, bit nervous too, and so is my other half as he thinks I will want to keep them all ( not far wrong is he):lol2:


----------



## gecko_steve (May 14, 2008)

plenty of pics bordercreek when they hatch.


----------



## coopere (Aug 6, 2008)

We have a CAG called Tickle. She has a very varied vocab, talks cockney, and italian, does a scary impression of my OH - so I think it's him calling me, she knows all the dogs names and which is which dog, She whistles sings and does the telephone and microwave! We also have a Hahns Macaw, Hahn Solo who is also an excellent talker (but has a squeeky high pitched voice) He knows the dogs names too and sings 'how much is that doggy in the window' and asks 'what you doing' all the time. We also inherited 2 budgies, Bert and Ernie.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Best of luck with the Caique eggs Bordercreek. Can't blame you for being tempted to keep the babies! hehe


----------



## gecko_steve (May 14, 2008)

Archie has got 2 of the pedi-perches things in his cage yet his nails are still quite sharp and hurt when hes on me. I wanna clip his nails any advice on this, Ive got a book but would prefer to hear from some one whos actually done it.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi Steve,

Rosie, my galah Cockatoo. has sharp claws, even though she has a variety of perches such as concrete, natural wood, plastic, etc.

If you want to try clipping his claws, towel him up securely & using a small pair of claw or nail clippers, just take off the very tip of the claw. You can gradually go further up the claw bit by bit. If the claw is pale coloured you should be able to see the blood vessel quite clearly. If the claws are dark, try holding it up to a light & see if that helps you to see the blood vessel. Obviously avoid cutting into the blood vessel as it will cause pain to the bird & result in bleeding.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I should be getting a proven breeding pair of Blue-Crowned Conures tomorrow! They are my favourite species of conure! Can't wait! :mf_dribble:


----------



## gecko_steve (May 14, 2008)

cheers zoo man will have a go at that later today.
Make sure you get some pics up of the new conures.


----------



## bordercreek (Aug 22, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> I should be getting a proven breeding pair of Blue-Crowned Conures tomorrow! :mf_dribble:


Oh how lovely, bet you are real excited! let us know how it goes and hopefull get some photos, I like the blue-crowned too, you never know we may be able to do some sort of deal with conure and caique, oh my gawd! here I go, gonna end up having to build an extension for them hee hee.


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

you're so gonna regret starting this thread, i've got parrot stories coming out of my ears. 

i've got an african grey called mogwai. he's 4 and i've had him since he was a baby, i bought him from a breeder & picked him when he was 3 weeks. he talks loads and is a grumpy sod at times. he prefers my other half but sometimes will only do as he's told when i tell him. 
then there's my senegal called apple. i rescued her in dec '06 from a right state of a house, they'd had her a year & never let her out of the cage, the only time they handled her was with gardening gloves. she's not a fan of human company but gets on well with the other birds so she's not lonely.
finally i have pickles a blue headed pionus. i re-homed her last october. bit of a sad story, her owner had 13 birds & looked after them well but she got old & couldn't take care of them. all the birds went to relatives & she made them promise that they'd carry on looking after the birds after she died. they all promised they would but as soon as the old lady died all the birds were up for adoption. she's very tame & loves human compay. 

that was long enough but i've taken in other birds that have now been re-homed. i'm sure i'll get round to telling you about them.


----------



## cooltom28 (Mar 9, 2006)

one of my friends has 15pr of blue crowned for sale you need ear plugs he has over 200pr of aratingas


----------



## gecko_steve (May 14, 2008)

Love hearing these rescue stories so glad that the birds have found a better home etc.


----------



## gecko_steve (May 14, 2008)

Heres a few pics of my Archie
































hope you like and excuse all the crap in my bedroom :lol2:


----------



## shrek090 (Jun 24, 2008)

i took my children to twinlakes today and got to hold and fly birds of prey. i was a really good day.:2thumb:


----------



## bordercreek (Aug 22, 2008)

BOP's are very beautiful, Ivan as 3 hawks and I have a bengal eagle owl, Ivan is great with them, I am just a amateur, more into my parrots, although Bubo is lovely, she was only 10 days when I got her


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Steve, you do know Archie is a laydee dont you? hehe


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I have decided to wait til the end of September as my bf said he will buy me a breeding pair of something as an early birthday present! Can't wait!


----------



## gecko_steve (May 14, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Steve, you do know Archie is a laydee dont you? hehe


How can you tell that its only 9 weeks old


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I would still put my money on female Steve


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Only just spoted this thread so thought I would pop in & say I have 2 African greys, poppy & Carly & 1 Blue & Gold macaw INdy.

I hand reared indy myself & had no intentions of keeping her but she became daddys girl & I was uable to let go :whistling2: 

They are my pet parrots but I also have another 45+ breeding birds. 5 pairs red belly parrots (similar to Senegals) & many pairs/single Green Cheek conure mutations including the gorgeous Pineapple type :2thumb:

I also run a parrot based forum/website & work with other breeders doing their hand rearing.


----------



## gecko_steve (May 14, 2008)

come on we need some more pics up only a few people have posted pics.


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

i'm logging off now but will be back on later, will post pics then.


----------



## dingy (Apr 4, 2006)

This is my B&G Charlie, he's the one on the left. He was hatched in May last year and I've had him for 12 months now. He talks and lets you know when it's time to come out and play, which is most of the time lol


----------



## gecko_steve (May 14, 2008)

dingy said:


> This is my B&G Charlie, he's the one on the left. He was hatched in May last year and I've had him for 12 months now. He talks and lets you know when it's time to come out and play, which is most of the time lol


Nice looking bird dingy, think these are amazing birds shame they cost a bomb. Suppose it does stop the halfwits who don't know what they are doing buying one on a whim though.


----------



## dingy (Apr 4, 2006)

gecko_steve said:


> Nice looking bird dingy, think these are amazing birds shame they cost a bomb. Suppose it does stop the halfwits who don't know what they are doing buying one on a whim though.


Quite agree. In todays throwaway society too many people get a pet on a whim without doing the research first.

Charlie was my birthday pressie from hubby last year. Then I had to pay out £500 for a decent cage for him.


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Indy my pet B&G macaw - she is always getting into mischief :devil:










Carly & Poppy my pet CAGs


----------



## cooltom28 (Mar 9, 2006)

my hawk head female is below

just found my bodini a partner in holland hopefully going over this week to get it its unzexed but parent reared:no1:


----------



## cooltom28 (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## gecko_steve (May 14, 2008)

the more i see of african greys the more i want one, need to get my own house first though.
nice hawk head cooltom, i love ones with contrasting colour, like the greys and normal cockies.


----------



## cooltom28 (Mar 9, 2006)

greys are huge business, dont like them myself, i have just bough 2pairs however:whistling2: 


i nearly bought one with a solid red band a few months ago but the bird was terribly thin, many people buy greys to build up their collection because of the demand!!

i know of a collection with 400pairs big investments!!!


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

cooltom28 said:


> greys are huge business, dont like them myself, i have just bough 2pairs however:whistling2:
> 
> 
> i nearly bought one with a solid red band a few months ago but the bird was terribly thin, many people buy greys to build up their collection because of the demand!!
> ...


Was that the one Brian was selling at Stafford?

We have 2 clutches of greys due to hatch soon which means more hand rearing for me in the coming months :whip: We also have Scarlet macaws on eggs :2thumb:

Nice hawkhead Tom & good luck with the Bodini; I thought Nicky had a hen bodini?


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

my turn, this is my african grey.


----------



## gecko_steve (May 14, 2008)

everyones rubbing it in now. great pics though guys


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

I have a grey too called charlie , he socialises with everyone but is deffo mky bird, he shows his love by regurging for me..........yum!!!!
He has a vocab of around 300 words if not more, i can sit and watch him all day long , as soon as a bit of music comes on he does this......
YouTube - Dancing African Grey


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

i've got loads of bird pics, ones of my birds & ones of birds that i've rescued and re-homed. don't want to totally take over the thread though.


----------



## gecko_steve (May 14, 2008)

go for it teshu more the merrier,


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

o.k here goes.
this is my blue headed pionus. the newbie lol. i've had her since october & if you remember my post a couple of pages back, she's the one that belonged to the old lady.









and photobucket's just broke. bugger. i'll keep trying.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Gorgeous Hawk-Head Tom!


----------



## gecko_steve (May 14, 2008)

very nice blue head teshu, my archie loves sitting in the window and looking out, hes doing it at the moment :lol2:.


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

the parrot stand isn't in the window anymore. the birds loved it but i was getting fed up with people thinking they can just stop and stare right into my living room. they still do it like coz they know i've got parrots but not as much now they're not right in the window.


----------



## shrek090 (Jun 24, 2008)

my parrot stand used to be at the window,but he got scared of people with umbrellas so i moved him


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

I've only got the one atm; a hand reared maroon bellied conure.  (Even though she was sold as a green cheeked lol)

Have kept in the past; cockatiel (one of them pearly ones ), fiery shouldered conure & a rosella.

Hopefully getting a blue & gold macaw when I've got myself a job, should have one by xmas hopefully! =D


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

teshu said:


> the parrot stand isn't in the window anymore. the birds loved it but i was getting fed up with people thinking they can just stop and stare right into my living room. they still do it like coz they know i've got parrots but not as much now they're not right in the window.


 
Be careful, I've known someone's parrot fly into a window thinking it wasn't there. The bird broke it's neck & died instantly.


----------



## cooltom28 (Mar 9, 2006)

carlycharlie said:


> Was that the one Brian was selling at Stafford?
> 
> We have 2 clutches of greys due to hatch soon which means more hand rearing for me in the coming months :whip: We also have Scarlet macaws on eggs :2thumb:
> 
> Nice hawkhead Tom & good luck with the Bodini; I thought Nicky had a hen bodini?


no, it was the same red pattern as the onewhich bred the red bird in south africa, i have a friend with a female which is 85% red which we were planning to pair together bit i didnt wanna risk my money on a thin bird.

ive 9 scarlets coming from 2 pairs of scarlets!!! bloke bought a pair they laid within the week, should be on their 2nd and 3rd clutch within the month very prodcutive birds, cites might smell a rat lol

i think nicky has one but its without a close ring on it? a young pair is a far better investment than any old import rubbish, looks like i bought another pair of birds but il keep quiet


----------



## Ratface (Mar 1, 2008)

This is my baby blue fronted amazon which I am hopefully bringing home tomorow.. : victory:











Hand reared and bloody gorgeous!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Just need to find out the sex as it is Gerty if it is a girl!:whistling2:


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

matty said:


> Be careful, I've known someone's parrot fly into a window thinking it wasn't there. The bird broke it's neck & died instantly.


all my birds know where the windows are. it's really not difficult to teach a bird what windows are so accidents like this can be avoided. just take the bird to the window & tap it's beak on it in several different places. they remember that they can't fly through it. done it with every birds i've had & in every house they've been in. never had an accident.


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Using things like net curtains/voil/blinds will help prevent a young bird flying into windows but wont stop it happening completely. Young birds are usualy quite clumsy for a while in their new homes but do slowly learn where things are - they even fly into walls & doors :blush:

As teshu says, sometimes by showing them the windows etc it help teach them its a hard surface & not the great outdoors :lol2: Also watch if you have large TVs as I have seen one of my birds try & land in a tree while watching a prog about the rainforest :bash::bash:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

My 4 have never flown into a window as I used the method that Teshu explained too teach them that it was a solid obstacle.


----------



## Welsh-Babe (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi all,

Am thinking about getting a budgie. My mother had one as a child but I was wondering how easy they are to look after and how friendly they are


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> My 4 have never flown into a window as I used the method that Teshu explained too teach them that it was a solid obstacle.


 
The person who owned the parrot who flew into the window also did this.. It was fine for years, then one day flew into it.


----------



## coopere (Aug 6, 2008)

Budgies can be really tame. You can get hand reared, but they cost a bit more. If you spend plenty of time with a parent reared bird it should also become tame too. They are one of the best talkers - a bird called 'Sparkie Williams' is reported to have learned eight complete nursery rhymes and 360 phrases. If you want it to talk it is best to choose a male.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Hey Matty, maybe the parrot became suicidal! 
:lol2:


----------



## Ratface (Mar 1, 2008)

When I was a kid I got a budgie (following weeks of serious pleading with my folks :whistling2.

I had read stacks of books on training etc and in the end it turned out to be a great lil dude!! It used to talk - its name and various phrases. 

When the phone rang it used to fly over and sit on your shoulder and chat down the phone or peck into the phone.

If you put your finger up (perch like) he used to fly over and sit on it. He was ace!!: victory:


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

i had a tame budgie as a child as well loved the li'l guy i did. he didn't say much, loads of whistles but no actual words. he used to whistle along to the radio & would perch on my hand. 

i think budgies have lovely faces, soooo cute but my other half isn't so keen. we were given 2 unwanted budgies a couple of years ago but they were avairy birds really, we tried to tame them but it didn't work so we thought it best we give them to a good avairy home. we got them seperately but they eventually went on to share a cage & went to live in the same avairy.


----------



## gecko_steve (May 14, 2008)

good tip teshu about the windows, will try that with archie he's flew into it once but luckily he wasn't going very fast so there wasn't any probs but def dont want him breaking anything.


----------



## gecko_steve (May 14, 2008)

anyone buy parrots magazine, seen it in the shops and had a quick flick through just wondered if its worth subscribing to? I already get cage and aviary every week and was just wondering if it was any different to this?


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

don't know hun. where i live we don't get any good magazines. i know there is cage and avairy magazine but never seen it for sale lol.


----------



## Mrs Meldrew (Oct 5, 2006)

Ohhh.... a birdie thread, what a great idea (I'm going to enjoy reading thro' and seeing all the piccies.

I've got :-

Dizzy - Max. pionus parrot
Errol - Budgie
Berryl - Pit-bull Budgie (rescue)
Alfie - canary (rescue)

All of the above live happily together in one big cage in my front room. I'm sure this is against all the birdy rules but it works for this bunch....

Ozzy - Foul mouthed African Grey.

Oz has his own cage on the other side of the room (so that he can watch the telly....)

My lot are fabulous fun, and I love them to bits, they have out time all together each morning and although Oz gives the others a bit of a wide berth they get on brilliantly...

Oz current favourite thing is to shout "MAD COW / FAT COW" at everyone and spends hours bossing all of us about.....:whistling2:


----------



## gecko_steve (May 14, 2008)

how do you pronounce pionus phonetically? 
Was trying to tell a friend about the lush parrot id seen but didnt know how to pronounce it :lol2:


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

it's pie-oh-nus. emphasis on the 'o'. 

hope that makes sense lol.


----------



## gecko_steve (May 14, 2008)

thanks teshu when I said it she thought I was talking about a part of the male anatomy :lol2:


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

hahahaha that's really funny. can't believe i'd never thought of that before.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Hey Steve,

I subscribe to Parrots magazine. It is a good read & has articles on all different subjects such as pet parrots, breeding, nutrition, etc.


----------



## cooltom28 (Mar 9, 2006)

get the south african one its as good as a porn mag:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Please xplain CoolTom, but remember this is not the 18+ section! :lol2:


----------



## cooltom28 (Mar 9, 2006)

its nothing to have palm cockatoos and the likes advertised in it, when south africa opens, il have a pair:mf_dribble:

a few of us are working together setting the quarantine and the likes up,

the prices are also very cheap but by them time they get here who knows?!


----------



## Satans Little Helper (Sep 11, 2008)

Interesting that with all your contacts tom you cant find a pair of Palms anywhere than south africa :lol2:
There is a guy that has them in this country, guess you just gotta know where to look :2thumb:


----------



## cooltom28 (Mar 9, 2006)

south africa isnt open for commercial export yet but there is one or two pairs for sale out there breeding pairs!!

there is more tha one person with them in the UK i know 3 private keepers with them, also one in holland with 3 pairs i also know of 2 for sale in holland:whistling2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Shey said:


> We recently adopted an African Grey named Shakima she's a sweetie! we got her from a Kennel up North.. they were housing her in a small cockatiel cage with no perches or toys, her feet were covered in feces too. They told us we could have her so we adopted her and she's been doing very well ever since..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 When you mention 'chips' doyou mean 'crisps'? If so, I would like to point out that these are very very very bad for parrots being not only high in fat but too high in salt too. It will cause severe kidney damage to your birds so please don't give them. There is no need to give your parrots dangerous food as there are enough really nice healthy treats to be had.Try a spoonful of pomegranate seeds or some frozen defrosted peas instead of crisps or chips.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

I have.
1 umbrella cockatoo-pandora
1 blue fronted amazon -Cuppy
who lives with an orange winged amazon -Banjo
2 meyers parrots, both named 'Beep'
pair of orange winged -piper and dora
2 patagonians -decibel and jessie
1 quaker -crackle
1 mitred conure - Doddy, who lives with
1 ducorps cockatoo girl -Dulcie.
Another patagonian -Harvey, who lives with the big love of his/her life, 
1 male red masked conure -Wilf
1 african grey -Piper
1 jardine fantiensis -Jolly
2 white fronted amazons,-Mango and Gabriella
I also have 10 green cheeked conures who share an aviary with 4 cockatiels, 3 male budgies (all gay boys together)
3 diamond doves, 2 java sparrows and 2 zebra finches.
At the bottom of allt he aviaries live my Dutch bantams.
I make my own seedmix as it is cheaper than buying ready mixed, plus I get to decide what goes into the mix and I don't waste my money by buying a mix which has things like whole maize, oats, whole peas and beans and other things that no parrots eat but the manufacturers put in to make up the weight in the sacks.


----------



## SnakeyPete (Sep 22, 2006)

fenwoman said:


> I have.
> 1 umbrella cockatoo-pandora
> 1 blue fronted amazon -Cuppy
> who lives with an orange winged amazon -Banjo
> ...


WoW :notworthy:

Dawn gotta be '' interesting '' at your place


----------



## cooltom28 (Mar 9, 2006)

birds wasting seed is mostly down to the keeper in europe they measure the seed out one chap i know does it by the teaspoon, even for his amazons :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

SnakeyPete said:


> WoW :notworthy:
> 
> Dawn gotta be '' interesting '' at your place


 I tell you, getting woken at 4 am on a summer morning by parrots screeching in competition with around 20 cockerels isn't fun. Having said that,I don't actually hear it any more, it has become part of my environment and it just doesn't register and doesn't wake me or my neighbour, and I am semi detached :shock:
I bet if they all stayed silent one morning I would wake up with a jolt.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

cooltom28 said:


> birds wasting seed is mostly down to the keeper in europe they measure the seed out one chap i know does it by the teaspoon, even for his amazons :lol2:


 Wasted seed is down to parrots not eating things like dried peas and beans (versele lage) or whole dried maize and oats (just about every other manufacturer) so I mix my own and there is no waste at all so nothing to do with measuring anything out.
Wait until you have been around birds as long as I have grasshopper, then teach me to suck eggs. :whistling2:


----------



## cooltom28 (Mar 9, 2006)

verse laga so more than one mix i use the loro park and have virtually no waste, but then again it only make up a small part of the diet they get more soaked, fruit and vegs and palms nuts than seed


i suppsose buying it as straights you avoid the vat,


i aint jumping to anything said about my age because its pathetic just because people are young they do know things,


----------



## Satans Little Helper (Sep 11, 2008)

I agree with you Fenwoman. And with keeping parrots (or any living creature for that matter) you have to expect _some _waste anyway


----------



## Satans Little Helper (Sep 11, 2008)

cooltom28 said:


> i aint jumping to anything said about my age because its pathetic just because people are young they do know things,


 Nobody said otherwise exactly tom, it was merely pointed out and of course stands to reason that someone been doing this for years will have a vast amount more practical experience than someone like yourself


----------



## cooltom28 (Mar 9, 2006)

Satans Little Helper said:


> Nobody said otherwise exactly tom, it was merely pointed out and of course stands to reason that someone been doing this for years will have a vast amount more practical experience than someone like yourself


 
il agree to disagree


----------



## gecko_steve (May 14, 2008)

Hows everyones birds getting on? Anyone got any new ones since last posting?
Archie has just started to try to talk keeps saying tickle tickle :flrt:. I am training him at the moment and have already managed to get him to go onto his cage when I say house so things are going good so far.


----------



## KClipston (Jul 3, 2008)

hey i just recently got 2 baby budgies and may need a little help.... i used to have budgies a while back but never hand tamed any, this time i would like to give it ago, so anyone know any little tricks i could try to start off?? also names needed, ill get some pics soon let me know what ones you like thankyou


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Not quite new pets, but these are 3 of my latest green cheek conure chicks :flrt:


----------



## KClipston (Jul 3, 2008)

and heres the pics any names in mind anyone, one albino and the other sky blue not sure on sex as their still only babies


<a href="ALIM0887.jpg - Image - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting" target="_blank"><img src="http://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p242/kerry_clipston/ALIM0887.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="ALIM0885.jpg - Image - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting" target="_blank"><img src="http://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p242/kerry_clipston/ALIM0885.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="ALIM0883.jpg - Image - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting" target="_blank"><img src="http://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p242/kerry_clipston/ALIM0883.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="Image of unnamed budgies - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting" target="_blank"><img src="http://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p242/kerry_clipston/ALIM0882.jpg" border="0" alt="unnamed budgies"></a>


----------



## KClipston (Jul 3, 2008)

anyone know how to do it?


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

KClipston said:


> anyone know how to do it?


 
Do what? The taming or sexing?

If the sexing then when they are older the males cere (coloured bit above the beak) will be blue & the girls would be browm (in varying degrees of light & dark as they go darker when in breeding mode)


----------



## gecko_steve (May 14, 2008)

ye u sex them by their cere as said. I love budgies, ive always thought about getting my cockatiel a budgie pal but then read they can be bullies to bigger birds so haven't bothered. Anyone know if this is true?


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

gecko_steve said:


> ye u sex them by their cere as said. I love budgies, ive always thought about getting my cockatiel a budgie pal but then read they can be bullies to bigger birds so haven't bothered. Anyone know if this is true?


 
Budgies can be bullys for sure but I have kept aviary ones with cockateils without much bother......but its not always the case.

My friend here in Brum has some baby rainbow budgies for sale & they are gorgeous with all their pastel colours. :flrt:


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

I got a parrotlet...












and I want Ken's green cheeked conures... :lol:


----------



## gecko_steve (May 14, 2008)

very nice sarah-jayne what you called him/her?


----------



## KClipston (Jul 3, 2008)

sorry i meant how to get started to tame them  and anyone any names??


----------



## gecko_steve (May 14, 2008)

PM zooman he's really good with parrots, fenwoman is also really good. Im sure either wouldnt mind giving you some tips


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

i have a blue and gold macaw , aquired from a former customer of mine.the macaw oska was found in a garden shed living with a rotweiler dog, aparently the owner had a baby and when oska heard the baby she squawked and when she squawked the dog barked (which woke the baby) the baby cried the parrot squawked the dog barked and so on, so the dog and the parrot were banished to the garden shed,two years later when i saw oska she had pulled out all of her feathers apart from her head and tail and chewed off all of the scales on one of her toes. i asked if she was for sale and got her for 200 quid. oska settled at home very quickly grew her feathers and stopped mutilating herself , she,s now very healthy and very happily my best mate, and loves to sit on my knee and watch tv and be tickled .........although she can be a tad noisy , its never really bad.


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

i want one, now! thanks


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Thanks  he is called Sol......but when he is misbehaving he gets called Sod....or Our Sol....well it sounds like that anyway haha


----------



## gecko_steve (May 14, 2008)

denny2 said:


> i have a blue and gold macaw , aquired from a former customer of mine.the macaw oska was found in a garden shed living with a rotweiler dog, aparently the owner had a baby and when oska heard the baby she squawked and when she squawked the dog barked (which woke the baby) the baby cried the parrot squawked the dog barked and so on, so the dog and the parrot were banished to the garden shed,two years later when i saw oska she had pulled out all of her feathers apart from her head and tail and chewed off all of the scales on one of her toes. i asked if she was for sale and got her for 200 quid. oska settled at home very quickly grew her feathers and stopped mutilating herself , she,s now very healthy and very happily my best mate, and loves to sit on my knee and watch tv and be tickled .........although she can be a tad noisy , its never really bad.


Why is it always the animals that suffer, p:censor: me off. People shouldnt be allowed animals that they aren't prepared to look after whatever the situation or atleast have the descency to rehome when they realise they can't cope :bash:.
Glad u recued her and that she's living a good life now, sounds really happy.


----------



## gecko_steve (May 14, 2008)

Sarah-Jayne said:


> Thanks  he is called Sol......but when he is misbehaving he gets called Sod....or Our Sol....well it sounds like that anyway haha


:lol2:


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

hehe I can't wait to get him a friend


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Sarah-Jayne said:


> hehe I can't wait to get him a friend


 
OR 2 :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

lol yeah or 2....

I meant a friend he will live with 

He can have a neighbour as well....:lol2:


----------



## smivs (Oct 15, 2008)

hi guys fairly new to the forums but just found this thread

I have 2 green cheeked Conures (danny and Rusty)

Will post pics when i get home am at work at the min.


----------



## diane014 (Feb 2, 2008)

ok here is one of mine...........this is charlie, will get a picture of barney up soon


----------



## gecko_steve (May 14, 2008)

i really want an african grey!!!


----------



## KClipston (Jul 3, 2008)

finally found names for my new lil budgies i called the albino coral and the sky blue one bailey


----------



## gecko_steve (May 14, 2008)

cool names


----------



## cooltom28 (Mar 9, 2006)

i now have (been here 2 weeks now as i tracked them down as babies) a couple amazona festiva bodini young birds captive bred close rung 2008 parent reared i only know one other close rung in england (related to one of mine i sold the parents who were imports) in this country with close rung bodinis?


----------



## gecko_steve (May 14, 2008)

any pics cooltom?


----------



## cooltom28 (Mar 9, 2006)

il get one tomorrow i havent been to feed them today i sent the old dear as i didnt get in until 4am i was in holland selling some red bellied parrots:whistling2:


----------



## Bodger (Nov 5, 2008)

Regarding Bodini, a freind of mine has 5 adult pairs, and has bred 9 young this year. All closed rung. He might be interested in a change of blood?


----------



## KClipston (Jul 3, 2008)

yay getting two new commers for my other two budgies, an older pair this time :O ive also just perchased an indoor aviary, but will only use it for the four but im also getting a surprise for the new colours of the budgies as ive trusted someone else to pick the cuties for me  im really excited i go to collect them on friday :2thumb:


----------



## gecko_steve (May 14, 2008)

cool piccies when you get them? And of the aviary I need ideas :lol2:


----------



## gecko_steve (May 14, 2008)

Heres a few update pics of Archie. Going through his fist moult at the moment.


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

we have a male little owl named Frank


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

loulou said:


> we have a male little owl named Frank


Cool! I'd love an owl! do you have any pics? 

Also does anyone have a budgie cause I really like them and wondered how much space they need? Thanks!


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Tommy123 said:


> Cool! I'd love an owl! do you have any pics?


My pleasure


----------



## jonny snake (Apr 27, 2008)

i have a an awsome african grey called perky, i have had him for about a year and a half and hes 18 but he plucks hi breast because for17 years of his life he was kept in a budgie cadge and never let out but he is tame now and he has the most personality in a bird that i have ever seen, and about 7 days ago i found a green finch on the road and it just stepped up on mmy finger it was amazing he was very young though and could not fly long distances but i could go on walks and everything and he would staay on my soulder but one day he was tapping and cherping at my window as he was dying to live outside, so had put him in my garden and he lives there now. i called him fin:2thumb:


----------



## clair74 (Feb 20, 2009)

I have an african grey called Fred and a sun conure called Tango.
Fred is great and say loads of words and phrases and does lots of noises.We teach him a new phrase every few weeks and it will take him about 2-3 days to learn it.
His latest is 'Help sharks'lol.
Tango is a gorgeous bird.He says his name and is a real mummys boy.
He lays on me on his side when I am watching telly.
We also have an aviary with canaries in.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Lovely pics Clair! My Sun Conure, called Jaffa, is a real daddy's boy! He makes a bee-line flying to my shoulder when anything worries him! Bless


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Wow he's amazing!!

Edit: Sorry meant to quote Fixx's pictures!


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

well after wanting one for years but not thinking it was the right time, we have decided on possibly taking the plunge and getting an african grey! me and my other half absolutely adore them! and feel that we should be able to give enough time to one that it needs now...(seeing as we have zero social life now anyway lol) so am feeling pretty damn excited at the thought of getting one...will need to do some saving but will be well worth it!...cant wait :flrt:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Ian.g said:


> well after wanting one for years but not thinking it was the right time, we have decided on possibly taking the plunge and getting an african grey! me and my other half absolutely adore them! and feel that we should be able to give enough time to one that it needs now...(seeing as we have zero social life now anyway lol) so am feeling pretty damn excited at the thought of getting one...will need to do some saving but will be well worth it!...cant wait :flrt:


 So what in particular made you decide on this species? I always ask people cos I keep a lot of parrots and wouldn't choose a grey as a pet if I could only have one bird.
I do have a grey but apart from "hello" and "oh you look" he doesn't say much.
Other birds I have sing opera, do tricks, wave a leg and shout "waaaaave.....I'm waving"


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

fenwoman said:


> So what in particular made you decide on this species? I always ask people cos I keep a lot of parrots and wouldn't choose a grey as a pet if I could only have one bird.
> I do have a grey but apart from "hello" and "oh you look" he doesn't say much.
> Other birds I have sing opera, do tricks, wave a leg and shout "waaaaave.....I'm waving"


well basicaly every hand reared grey we have met or known of seems to be very loving and gentle in nature..(i know like all parrots they will have mood swings etc lol) but on the whole from what i have read up about them and what i have been told they make very good birds for famalies...their talking ability is not really a factor to be honest, although obviously we would like a good talker, but thats not enough of a reason to get a pet imo, also they are reputedly pretty quiet for larger parrots...and two people i knew who kept them also confirmed that they actualy found cockatiels more noisy than greys in general lol....there are other parrots we have looked into and maybe will look into them again as well before we make any final decisions...it would be great to have a bird we could train to do "tricks" etc...but the most important thing is one that is steady and loving, and not toooooo noisy  any suggestions as to others that may fit the bill for us are welcomed :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

You should get a Caique! They are great little characters who are very playful & love physical contact! I have a Black-Headed Caique called Spike who will lie on his back in my hand. They aren't that noisy, but do have bursts of noise in a morning. They are HUUUGE parrots in a little parrot's body! :2thumb:


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

we did look into caiques as it goes  they do seem great little birds...we have met a few, and as you say they were very loving little guys...may have another look into them, but from what i remember they didn`t half make a racket! :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Ian.g said:


> we did look into caiques as it goes  they do seem great little birds...we have met a few, and as you say they were very loving little guys...may have another look into them, but from what i remember they didn`t half make a racket! :lol2:


 It worries me slightly that only seeing someone elses African grey for a short time occasionally, you say they are quiet. I can assure you that they too have their noisy moment every day just like any other bird does. Usually mine all start in the morning and again in the afternoon. The one I have now has his cage behind me in the study and his shrieks right in my ear, make me jump out of my skin. I think you are deluding yourself by thinking that all greys are affectionate, laid back and quiet. They aren't. Silent parrots just don't exist.
I always found my pionus to be pretty quiet on the whole and they are quite pretty. Jardines also are not really screamers (I keep 2 species of them) my Meyers are also funny playful and fairly quiet birds. 
You wouldn't like my stunningly beautiful but highly intelligent, Patagonian conures though even though they are fantastic talkers with a great sense of fun and who can easily be taught to do tricks like the foot waving etc, becaue they are noisy as are most of the larger conures.
Personally, over the years, I've found that the noisiest parrots are also the ones which are the most fun, hence my being potty about conures and amazons :flrt:


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

i am not saying they are quiet lol....just quieter than a lot of the other larger parrots, macaws and amazons in particular!...as for the jardines we would love a jardines! (bizzarre you mentioned them actually lol) have been reading about them all morning and they sound perfect for us, i am well aware all parrots are noisy, our cockatiel is no exception :devil: lol....but you are right about the greys, they can make a good old racket themselves! but from what i have seen and been reading they are not quite so inclined to like some of the other parrots...so far we are narrowing it down to a grey, a jardines (if we could find one) or a senegal...but are open to other suggestions for ones to look into


----------



## trigger (Jan 6, 2009)

I have 4 love birds, 2 parakeets , an old green amazon and various owls, hawks and falcons. The love birds are the noisest!


----------



## gecko_steve (May 14, 2008)

Ian.g said:


> i am well aware all parrots are noisy, our cockatiel is no exception :devil: lol....


I agree with you there my 'tiel doesnt like me spraying the reps and does a really annoying noise when im doing it, takes everything ive got not to shout at him. I can cope with every other noise he makes but this one just grates on me :lol2:.


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

gecko_steve said:


> I agree with you there my 'tiel doesnt like me spraying the reps and does a really annoying noise when im doing it, takes everything ive got not to shout at him. I can cope with every other noise he makes but this one just grates on me :lol2:.


yeah Casper our tiel makes the most irritating smoke alarm type noise! just constant high pitched whistles for about 1 second a time and repeats it for about 10-15 minuites a time sometimes!....but he is a lovely little bird..so we have to put up with it i guess :lol2:.....


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

but how can you stay mad with this!?..........










:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Gorgeous white-faced cockatiel you have there Ian G! I do like Tiels! 

Greys are not as noisy as many parrots of similar size, but their great ability to mimic sounds can make them annoying if they, for example, start copying the calls of Lovebirds, or Rosellas, etc!


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

i have a cockatiel (in his 20's) and 2 lovebirds xxx


----------



## gecko_steve (May 14, 2008)

What brand of perches do you guys use to keep there nails short, Ive got 2 of the Hagen ones in with Archie and tbh they are crap his nails are like tiny little knives digging in whenever he lands on me :lol2:


----------

